# Requesting Information on Skilton Foote & Cos Bunker Hill Pickles



## Minuteman Archaeologist (Feb 25, 2021)

I've had this late 1800s pickle jar with a gold tint to it with Skilton Foote & Cos Bunker Hill Pickles embossed on it. I am having difficulty at finding historical information about the company.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

M A , thanks for your posted question. I hope that you could snap a pic or a series of pics showing the body, lip and base or bottom. There are many versions of Skilton Foote Jars. I know there are knowledgeable folk on this forum that would give you as much info on the subject. Many or frankly most work and will probably on later, so try to post pics in the mean time and we're certain to get you sorted re: your Pickle jar.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 25, 2021)

This is what I found when I did an feeBay search...








						ANTIQUE AMBER GLASS BUNKER HILL PICKLES EMBOSSED BOTTLE JAR SKILTON FOOTE & CO.  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE AMBER GLASS BUNKER HILL PICKLES EMBOSSED BOTTLE JAR SKILTON FOOTE & CO. at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				



There was another listed too, both amber, both in Australia..?... ok, the bottles are in Maryland but for some reason there is a currency conversion to Australian $ on the listing...?
I personally know pretty much nothing about them except that they are usually quite sought after.
~Fred


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 25, 2021)

Here's a cool ad from 1876, maybe before they used bottles. or sold by the pail or jar?


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 25, 2021)

From 1905, Skilton Foote had a variety of products.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2021)

Minuteman Archaeologist said:


> I've had this late 1800s pickle jar with a gold tint to it with Skilton Foote & Cos Bunker Hill Pickles embossed on it. I am having difficulty at finding historical information about the company.View attachment 219911View attachment 219912View attachment 219913View attachment 219914View attachment 219915


I know the amber is a harder color to get than the aqua ones. Commands a higher price.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 26, 2021)

Minuteman Archaeologist said:


> I've had this late 1800s pickle jar with a gold tint to it with Skilton Foote & Cos Bunker Hill Pickles embossed on it. I am having difficulty at finding historical information about the company.View attachment 219911View attachment 219912View attachment 219913View attachment 219914View attachment 219915


Great Pics you added here! Love it!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2021)

Google Image Result for https://www.peachridgeglass.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/BunkerHillPickleBox.jpg
		

Did not know they had a Skilton foote & Cos Bunker hill lighthouse bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Google Image Result for https://www.peachridgeglass.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/BunkerHillPickleBox.jpg
> 
> 
> Did not know they had a Skilton foote & Cos Bunker hill lighthouse bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Google Image Result for https://www.peachridgeglass.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/BunkerHillPickleBox.jpg
> 
> 
> Did not know they had a Skilton foote & Cos Bunker hill lighthouse bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is one bottle I'd kill to dig, lol!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 4, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> That is one bottle I'd kill to dig, lol!



[Lighthouse bottle] Yeah, me too!  I've got two Bunker Hill bottles, not the lighthouse.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> [Lighthouse bottle] Yeah, me too!  I've got two Bunker Hill bottles, not the lighthouse.
> 
> View attachment 220367


I've got the same pickle, but not the square.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 4, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> [Lighthouse bottle] Yeah, me too!  I've got two Bunker Hill bottles, not the lighthouse.
> 
> View attachment 220367


Great color on the cylinder one and I too love that square amber. I dig the aqua ones if any. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

